# Another TS Sales Rep Dire Prediction for Weeks Program



## EileenSRN (Nov 27, 2009)

Coming to ask you guru's about RCI's projected path. Sat through a sales pitch the other day because we wanted the "gift" being offered. After saying no for the 3rd (33rd?) time, our exit interviewer told us we really needed to get into RCI points since all our weeks units would be unexchangeable very soon. This company had a deal with RCI and could convert our eligible unit free of conversion fee (for a limited time only!), but only if we purchased a small points package from them.
So, two questions....
Is RCI trying to eliminate the weeks program?
What's a good price per point these days?
I have about 18 hours left of my vacation to "make a deal" if getting a toehold in points is a good idea for the future.
Thanks
Eileen


----------



## london (Nov 27, 2009)

*Weeks Program*

The RCI weeks program will continue for many years to come.

However, many timeshares being sold now, are a points system.

Don't rush into a points contract.


----------



## EileenSRN (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, there's no chance I'll rush into anything, however, if the price they're asking is anywhere's close to what points are going for resale, it might be worth it, since it would allow me to use all my weeks (7) as points for deposit, should I choose to do so.
We are retiring in June and have a game plan. Florida for Feburary, then across the Gulf to NOLA, then either Phoenix, Vegas or Palm Springs before heading back to Buffalo in the Spring. It's those stops along the way I'd like to cover.
Eileen


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 27, 2009)

*Nothing The Timeshare Sellers Sell At Full Freight Is Worth The Money.*




EileenSRN said:


> I have about 18 hours left of my vacation to "make a deal" if getting a toehold in points is a good idea for the future.


You can get an entry-level toehold in RCI Points without buying anything from any full freight timeshare companies & without paying big bux to any timeshare sellers. 

Straight week-for-week timeshare trading may well be receding into the past.  But if so, the pace is slow enough not to let ourselves get panicked into any hasty & expensive moves in order to get on board with timeshare points. 

We bought our dinky toe-hold into RCI points for $152*.*50 on eBay -- plus closing costs & RCI Points membership (even though we were already in RCI Weeks) & 1st year's maintenance fees, bringing the total outlay for our points plunge up close to $1*,*000.  

That was not necessarily the best deal around -- & maintenance fees have been rising too fast at our USA heartland points timeshare -- but it's still way less than any full-freight deal from any of the timeshare companies out there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 27, 2009)

IMHO,The RCI point system will  NEVER take over the RCI weeks system. Even though there are so many resorts which want to convert to points, only a small number of owners will ever pay the outrageous fees to convert that these resorts want.   Why should anyone have to pay $3000 -$4000 to convert their TS to RCI points when RCI only wants $200.  

At many resorts which switch to points, so few people were willing to pay the huge fees to convert, the resort basically gave up trying and although the resort may still be a "points resort" most owners are still weeks owners.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 27, 2009)

Also, converted RCI points units are mostly dog weeks. The owners of prime weeks do not convert(by and large)to points. They keep their prime weeks to use, rent or exchange through premium exchange companies(SFX etc), with no conversion costs.
This is true for all points systems which have converted weeks resorts. (RCI, Festiva, Innseason etc.)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 28, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Also, converted RCI points units are mostly dog weeks. The owners of prime weeks do not convert(by and large)to points. They keep their prime weeks to use, rent or exchange through premium exchange companies(SFX etc), with no conversion costs.
> *This is true for all points systems which have converted weeks resorts. (RCI, Festiva, Innseason etc.)*


And your basis for this factual assertion is ??????

It might be true as regards independent resorts. But *all point systems*????  Hardly the case.

It is most definitely not true for at least three of the mini-systems with which I have some familiarity (DRI, Raintree, and Wyndham).  For example, in Hawai'i at Po'ipu where all of the ocean front units were sold as deeded weeks, somewhere around half of those weeks have been converted to DRI's points systems.  When I have looked for space in Whistler using Raitree, I can see considerable availability in resorts that were sold out as deeded Whiski Jack weeks - the only reason they are in Raintree is because the owners of those weeks have joined their weeks to Raintree's points system.  In Wyndham, virtually all properties, including resales, are part of FairShare.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 28, 2009)

commonsense dictates my response. other opinions are just wishful thinking.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 28, 2009)

e.bram said:


> commonsense dictates my response. other opinions are just wishful thinking.



I am a big fan of common sense, but I must tell you that at least from what my experience has been good weeks are available. I own with DRI which is points based. I have stayed in Hawaii at the Point at Poipu during Easter week. I currently have reservations for an Oceanview room at the Ka'anapali Beach Club in prime summer weeks at the end of July and the second week of August in 2010. I have also stayed in Palm Springs at DRI resorts during Christmas and during the Fiesta Bowl in Scottsdale. These are not dog weeks by any stretch of the imagination. 

It is not good to throw a blanket statement out there like that. I have found that with DRI, I can get what I want with the points system. I can't speak to other systems.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 28, 2009)

e.bram said:


> commonsense dictates my response. other opinions are just wishful thinking.


I understand that is your opinion.  Of course you offer no knowledge as to the percentage of owners that have actually converted.  But I understand that you see no need let facts and data shape your thinking.

But I readily concede that I am not as smart as you, and that my opinions are quite fallible.  So, being a lesser mind, I find it useful to consider relevant data to check my opinions.  

***

But now I have a dilemma.  My common sense leads me to a different opinion from  you. I also have facts that support my opinion. I also have personal experience that supports my position. 

So what to do????  Do I go with my common sense, supported by facts and personal experience?  Or do I yield to your acumen???  Oh, such anguish!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 28, 2009)

*No, don't yield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I understand that is your opinion.  Of course you offer no knowledge as to the percentage of owners that have actually converted.  But I understand that you see no need let facts and data shape your thinking.
> 
> But I readily concede that I am not as smart as you, and that my opinions are quite fallible.  So, being a lesser mind, I find it useful to consider relevant data to check my opinions.
> 
> ...



Get over your anquish!!  This is a reoccurring case of points-envy.  

Symptoms:  1) Makes blind statements about points with no experience and questionable knowledge of such.  2) Alludes that others are inflating their actual abilities to positively utilize their points.  3) Makes derogatory remarks about points members that attempt to share info with folks that have questions about points and their potential use.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*They won't try it bad they don't like it*



Egret1986 said:


> Get over your anquish!!  This is a reoccurring case of points-envy.
> 
> Symptoms:  1) Makes blind statements about points with no experience and questionable knowledge of such.  2) Alludes that others are inflating their actual abilities to positively utilize their points.  3) Makes derogatory remarks about points members that attempt to share info with folks that have questions about points and their potential use.



It is rather telling that the most adamant anti-points crusaders have never USED RCI Points (and often nonoe of the many others either) yet they claim the points people are the uninformed group. Most points owners decided to try points based on the unsatisfactory operation of one or more weeks based exchange system. After real comparison  of the two or more systems they decided points works better. So who is the one making assumptions about the systems vs hands on experiences? 

You'll find that the anti-points folk tend to be those who know how to work the old, broken week for week system to their advantage (which interestingly negatively impacts the majority of other week for week traders, but they want that fact to go unnoticed) or that have been burned by owning a bad week or two in the timeshare system and now are soured on anything that is tied to timeshare. They really feel burned if points somehow manages to squeeze value out of those poor use times they got raked over by weeks on.  Now there is a system that can actually deliver value for those times and they feel they have been had for a second time. You have to feel sorry for them but don't take the rantings as facts regarding points based exchange systems.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Is One Better Than The Other?*

I did not realize there was a debate about points being better than weeks. 

I own both and they both seem fine to me. I have the points with DRI and a week with Marriott.The points seem to provide moire flexibility, but the Marriott week is great because I seem to have a little more certainty in getting the week that I want even though it may be in prime season. What is nice about DRI is that I can turn my Marriott week into points with them and it's a substantial amount of points too. I can take that Marriott week and turn it into about 14000 DRI points. That can give me about 4-6 additional weeks depending on how and when I make reservations. I can also turn them into II and still stay at Marriott , Starwood or Westin properties.  

I believe that the points or weeks programs that are offered depend on a specific company's actual program. For example, Starwoods points program may not be as good as RCI's points program but better than Marriott's weeks program, or Marriott's weeks program may not be as good as Westgate's weeks program but it may be better than RCI's points program.  *(These are just hypothectical examples, nothing more.)*

In any case whichever you have, read all of the literature on your program and experiment so that you can get the maximum out of it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 28, 2009)

EileenSRN said:


> Coming to ask you guru's about RCI's projected path. Sat through a sales pitch the other day because we wanted the "gift" being offered. After saying no for the 3rd (33rd?) time, our exit interviewer told us we really needed to get into RCI points since all our weeks units would be unexchangeable very soon. *This company had a deal with RCI and could convert our eligible unit free of conversion fee (for a limited time only!)*, but only if we purchased a small points package from them.
> So, two questions....
> Is RCI trying to eliminate the weeks program?
> What's a good price per point these days?
> ...



The conversion of the free week is what caught my eye as I read your post.  If this week you have is at a resort that is NOT in RCI Points, so it is a weeks resort, there is no such thing as a conversion of that week into Points.  Any resale purchase of RCI Points will allow you to use a generic week in RCI Points, as a Points for Deposit.  I bought resale Aussie points, and I can deposit four of my Val Chatelle weeks into RCI Points every year, giving me 180K points to use, for just $26 per week ($104 total).  I talked to our local RCI rep recently, and he said RCI is going to keep that program around for a long time, so PFD is alive and well and doesn't require a developer purchase. 

If they are saying they will convert a week at another resort that is in RCI points with the purchase, I don't see how they can do it.  

The only thing they could do is convert a week you already own at the resort they are selling.  It's hardly free!  It's going to cost you a bundle.   

I wonder if you are being told this by Vacation Village at Parkway (or their sister resorts) because this is how they attack the prospect.  It's sad and desperate, in my opinion.  Remember, if their lips are moving, they most assuredly are lying.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 28, 2009)

EileenSRN,
Perhaps you should do a bit more research here to understand how best to get where and when.  RCI points have various dates to reserve weeks based upon your underlying HOME WEEK (and HOME RESORT). You would have to love to spend FEB (in Florida) in Orlando or another northern Florida location.

Many other retirees head south to the warmer locations, so those great 7,500 RCI Points vacations tend to be on an icy beach vs those beaches with palms trees and warm sand. Going across the Gulf in March will also not be easy either as college and H.S. spring breaks happen mostly in March and the Gulf area is popular at that time of the year with both families and golfers, too.

I can right now spend 75-90% of the winter in Florida (Xmas thru early April) - I spent time planning purchases with a combination of fixed weeks, RCI Points and Wyndham points.  I will accept studios for 1 week solo stays; I find staying in a studio for 2+ weeks or with a friend is not a good time.  Additionally, buying a timeshare is much easier than selling one and MF's can be expensive in the long run.

So, really take your time.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Question?
Does RCI, Innseason, Festiva or any other conversion point system entity publish a list of all weeks they respectively control(in their point systems) or are  they available at all to anybody posting here? If not, why not?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Question?
> Does RCI, Innseason, Festiva or any other conversion point system entity publish a list of all weeks they respectively control(in their point systems) or are  they available at all to anybody posting here? If not, why not?


Or, to reverse the question, does any resort that has both converted and unconverted weeks publish a list of all weeks that unconverted owners control or are they available at all to anybody posting here?  If not, why not?

Why aren't those resorts releasing that information?  What are they trying to hide?  What are they afraid of???


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

They are both parts of the same conspiracy to convert owners to points for financial gain, and evade indicating to customers how few(if any) prime weeks are available. this would kill any chance of converting owners.(both prime and dog)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2009)

e.bram said:


> They are both parts of the same conspiracy to convert owners to points for financial gain, and evade indicating to customers how few(if any) prime weeks are available. this would kill any chance of converting owners.(both prime and dog)


Now you've just got me totally confused.

If there are so few prime weeks that have been converted to points systems, why do the people who are members of points systems seem to find it so easy to book weeks during prime periods.

I know that I'm not nearly as smart as you, so please, please help me to understand how that works.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

It's easy. they lie just like the TS sales(points and weeks) weasels.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Having flare-ups of Symptoms 2 and 3*



e.bram said:


> It's easy. they lie just like the TS sales(points and weeks) weasels.



"Symptoms: 1) Makes blind statements about points with no experience and questionable knowledge of such. 2) Alludes that others are inflating their actual abilities to positively utilize their points. 3) Makes derogatory remarks about points members that attempt to share info with folks that have questions about points and their potential use."

And how would that benefit us Points Owners who, as you continue to say, lie about prime high demand weeks that we are able to get with our points?  I can see how it benefits the TS sales folks to lie---they may potentially get a sale. 


Oh, I think I might get it now......if we can convince everyone that we are getting these prime high demand weeks with our Points (when we really aren't able to get anything but dog weeks), then we can finally turn around and possibly sell our worthless Points timeshares to unsuspecting folks that we have conned here on TUG by making false statements about what we have exchanged for with out Points.  Good gosh, it's a conspiracy!  :hysterical: 

Yep, a bad case of points-envy.


----------



## blueparrot (Nov 29, 2009)

EileenSRN said:


> Coming to ask you guru's about RCI's projected path. Sat through a sales pitch the other day because we wanted the "gift" being offered. After saying no for the 3rd (33rd?) time, our exit interviewer told us we really needed to get into RCI points since all our weeks units would be unexchangeable very soon. This company had a deal with RCI and could convert our eligible unit free of conversion fee (for a limited time only!), but only if we purchased a small points package from them.
> So, two questions....
> Is RCI trying to eliminate the weeks program?
> What's a good price per point these days?
> ...



If points were so wonderful as they claim, one really wonders why they would have to use these sleazy and underhanded scare tactics to try to push the unwilling into points.  Whatever RCI may do, and I don't think they are dumb enough to just tell weeks owners to shove off but who knows with that crowd, there will always be the independent exchange companies to trade through.  We know two couples who fell for the points spiel and converted and now feel that they were had.  We have sat through the same presentations with the same type of scare stories.  It seems to be a component of every attempt to convert happy weeks owners into points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2009)

EileenSRN,
Sorry if your thread has been hijacked.  Any points system has its faults and weaknesses. Understanding a purchase before buying and how you will use it helps to make smart decisions. Knowledge is key.

I stated what types of systems seem to work for me at this point. There are other Tuggers who are happy to travel about using their personallized TS ownerships - some are fellow winter travellers to be warm or golfers looking for slightly off season weeks. I know from my points experience VA, NC, SC, and GA can be found during winter, cheaply - many have indoor pools, washer and dryers in units, nice fitness centers, and friendly staffs. Oh, yes, much less snow than Buffalo.

Travelling for a month or more at a time is different.  I know I have my  favorite resort, which on paper might not be the "nicest". It does have location and a very friendly staff; it is quiet, too.

Good luck.

PS Like others here on TUG I acquired RCI Points as a "surprise" when I purchased a fixed winter 2bdr/2bath lockout in Ft Lauderdale early February.  RESALE sometimes has good surprises, too.  If it had been advertised as an converted fixed week, it would have gone for more money. The underlying week is a PRIME winter week, Penthouse floor which someone else paid to convert. Timesharing vacations are not for everyone all the time.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Points conversion is s giant TS Ponzi scheme. The few successful users tell others(like on this BB) to lure other owners into converting to points. A financial Ponzi works on this paradigm, and so does conversion points. They can last along time(a la Madoff, > 20 years) but will eventually burst.   
I know many people who go to the track or casino always brag how much the won.(yeah, right)


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2009)

Facts:  Our traveling companion owns a fixed summer week @ The Sands Ocean Club Resorts in Myrtle Beach, SC.  Until the last several years they have never had any problems exchanging to any t/s resort in the RCI system.

Now when they called RCI they are being encourage to convert to the points system.

Personally I think RCI is pushing the point system to enhance their pockets.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Points conversion is s giant TS Ponzi scheme. The few successful users tell others(like on this BB) to lure other owners into converting to points. A financial Ponzi works on this paradigm, and so does conversion points. They can last along time(a la Madoff, > 20 years) but will eventually burst.
> I know many people who go to the track or casino always brag how much the won.(yeah, right)


 
Spare me the reading of this entire thread please... there are at least two ways to obtain points - resale or from the developer.  Which method are you referring to?

IMO, buying points on the resale market is not a bad idea at all...


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Pedro47: This is an exercise of common sense I was referring to.
Ace2000: Any CONVERSION point system, developer or resale.


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Sleazy?  Underhanded?  Isn't this how timeshare salesmen operate to make their money?*



blueparrot said:


> If points were so wonderful as they claim, one really wonders why they would have to use these sleazy and underhanded scare tactics to try to push the unwilling into points.  We know two couples who fell for the points spiel and converted and now feel that they were had.  We have sat through the same presentations with the same type of scare stories.



Same claims that they make to potential buyers of Weeks timeshares.  It's about the money.  These two couples probably initially bought their timeshares through the developers.  Now, there is potential to make additional money off these folks.  Give them the Points spiel and charge big bucks for the conversions.  If it takes lies and scare tactics to accomplish the task of getting more money out of folks, then so be it.  These are the same timeshare salesmen that are selling blue weeks to unknowledgeable folks for ridiculous prices.  It's all about the money.





blueparrot said:


> It seems to be a component of every attempt to convert happy weeks owners into points.



"Happy" Weeks owners shouldn't be swayed.

The key is to arm oneself with knowledge before sitting down with these timeshare salesmen or going out and plunking down money for any timeshare whether from the developers or resale.

One of the problems is that folks don't do the research or have the knowledge and are easily separated from their cash.  We've experienced it or read about it many times here on TUG.

I really don't think the "happy" points owners that give their opinion on this thread, or others in the past, are trying to convince anyone to get into points if they are truly happy with their Weeks timeshares.  Most, if not all, are sharing personal experience and opinions to assist those that are no longer happy with their Weeks timeshares or are looking for something else to enhance their timeshare ownerships.  

It is my understanding that this is what TUG is about.  Sharing experiences and opinions to assist others that have questions and want to gain knowledge.

However, there are a couple of folks on TUG that seem to think that their opinion is the "right" opinion.  Personally, Points was a great move for me and works great.  Yes, I still own Weeks timeshares also.  A mix of the two give me lots more options that enhance my timeshare experiences.

I do not believe that points are for everyone.  I'm not trying to "sell" anyone on buying points.  I will offer my experiences and personal opinions.  I'm giving personal opinions based on MY experiences.  Those who give opinions based on no experience whatsoever should be taken with a grain of salt when making a decision.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Posters touting points sound like AMWAY "independent business owners".


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Yes, I agree that this thread got "somewhat hijacked"*



EileenSRN said:


> Coming to ask you guru's about RCI's projected path. Sat through a sales pitch the other day because we wanted the "gift" being offered. After saying no for the 3rd (33rd?) time, our exit interviewer told us we really needed to get into RCI points since all our weeks units would be unexchangeable very soon. This company had a deal with RCI and could convert our eligible unit free of conversion fee (for a limited time only!), but only if we purchased a small points package from them.
> So, two questions....
> Is RCI trying to eliminate the weeks program?
> What's a good price per point these days?
> ...



If you read TUG postings with any regularity, then there have been many threads about RCI, lowered trade power on Weeks, RCI rental of Weeks deposits which limits exchanges, etc., etc., etc.

Discussions have also taken place regarding alternative exchange companies.  Only RCI knows what RCI plans to do in the future, but I don't believe the Weeks program is going anywhere.

Scare tactics are being used by the timeshare sales people to make more money.  Lying is what they do to achieve sales.  If they have someone sitting in front of them that does not have the knowledge to make an informed decision, then they can say anything to achieve an end to their means.

If your Weeks timeshares are accomplishing your vacation wants and needs, then don't listen to this hogwash these salesmen are feeding you.

If you feel that you want to make changes to your timeshare ownerships, there's many ways to accomplish this and you need to research and ask questions to make an informed decision for yourself.

Anything the sales people told you should be discarded because their intent is to separate you from your money with whatever means it takes.  "A limited time only."  "...will convert your week for free, it you buy a small points package from them."

If and when you ever decide to go into Points, don't pay for overpriced points from the resort that you can buy for practically nothing on eBay.  Just one example is a recent RCI Points purchase I made.  I first look at the underlying week to ensure that it is a prime week in a high demand area, then go from there.  I bought 69000 annual RCI Points with an underlying prime week in a high demand area for $104, plus closing costs.   I'm sure "the small points package" being offered by the resort was way more than this.  Plus, many resorts charge the same maintenance fee for a small amount of points, as opposed to a large amount of points.  There is an underlying week and usually blue weeks offer the "small amount of points", but most times the maintenance fee is the same for the red weeks, which have the "larger amount of points".  Why pay a full maintenace fee for a minimum amount of points that can't get you where you want to go or in the size of unit that you need, when for the same amount you will have enough points to get you more than one week of vacation per year possibly? 

Dismiss everything the resort sales people told you.


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Buyer beware:
Not all point system have an underlying week attached to them. They are simply club memberships, where the club owns or takes possession of the week  Essentially RCI points is actually weeks ownership, and if you can get a good deal on a prime week(resale), go for it. You can always claim your prime week for yourself. Innseason, Festiva and maybe others are not done this way and should be avoided, period.


----------



## EileenSRN (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, my thread did get a little sidetracked, but I do love a lively discussion! I do follow TUG, but have been out of touch for the last 2 months or so.  My intent was to determine if RCI WAS pulling out of weeks exchanges (seem like that's a "NO"), and to get a handle on a good price-per-point amount. We were at a Daily Management resort and this was the first presentation we sat through with them (what I'll do for slot dollars!).
Risking everyone's wrath, I'm going to lay out our post retirement game plan.
We own a wk 6 2BR l/o in Orlando and a wk 7 2BR l/o in Weston. I thought I'd bank half of each and exchange for a wk 5 and 8 respectively, giving me 4 weeks in a one bedroom - month of February. What I discovered was I can bank each as 2 one bedrooms and exchange them for 2 bedrooms each of the 4 weeks. I cant turn down a 2BR l/o in exchange for a one. If we don't have friends or family who want to visit, we can probably rent the l/o for a chunk of the MF. We are looking at points as a way to stay a day or 2 in the Fort Walton and west as we make our way to NOLA. We have a 2BR l/o at Quarter House (wk 7 unless it's Mardi Gras, then it's wk 9). I'm happy with the week nine, for obvious reasons. I'm hopping to be able to rent it when it's wk 7 (or do PFD, if possible). We'll need a few short stops on our way to whichever Western destination we decide on to cover the rest of March and April. Coming home thru the Mid-West, we have family and friends to visit the first few years, after that I think we'll be looking at last calls.
My DRI Powhatan dog unit's points (6000), for which I still hold the deed, is enough for a split week in Pheonix/Sedona in July, but I haven't seen what other nightly stays are possible. 
I really didn't know there was still such divided opinions about the 2 systems. WOW!
And...did I do the math right? 69k for $104 = ~ .0015 a point?

Don't let me stop the discussion...I'm learning quite a lot!
Eileen


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Yes, you did the math right.  I see deals like that all the time on eBay.*



EileenSRN said:


> I really didn't know there was still such divided opinions about the 2 systems. WOW!
> And...did I do the math right? 69k for $104 = ~ .0015 a point?
> 
> Don't let me stop the discussion...I'm learning quite a lot!
> Eileen



Oh yeah, the discussions are always lively when RCI Points vs. Weeks come up.

I think the reason for the deals that can be had is because like folks with little or no knowledge about Points get into a Points system for different reasons, don't understand how to best use it, become discouraged, don't use their points, lose their points, become frustrated and will do anything to get out of what seems like a nightmare that they wish they hadn't entered.

I think that I was able to purchase my four RCI Points timeshares with great underlying weeks for such low costs because folks that know little or nothing about Points don't want any part of it even though there is a great underlying prime week (in some points systems) and don't want to take a chance.  Being a Weeks timeshare owner for 25+ years, there was a learning curve in the beginning with RCI Points.  But now, though unbelievable to some, I am able to get exchanges that were hard to impossible to get through Weeks.  For me, having a combination of Weeks timeshares and RCI Points timeshares allows me greater vacation opportunities. 

In addition to getting exchanges into resorts and units that I never saw or currently see in Weeks (with tiger traders), I also was able to take advantage of some amazing last minute exchanges this past summer which allowed me to get six weeks of vacations (Newport RI, Hilton Head SC, Outer Banks NC, Coastal Maine, Ocean City MD, Virginia Beach VA) from the points of one timeshare week (one maintenance fee).

Although it's been alluded that I am probably lying about this, sound like a timeshare salesman and AMWAY independent dealer; it doesn't bother me because I got to take those wonderful vacations which cost me very little.  All units were 2BR, too!  I've seen 3 and 4 bedroom also.  

In a Weeks timeshare purchase I made recently, I was given the banked 2009 week free (July 4th Virginia Beach) transferred to my RCI account.  That was four months ago and I haven't seen anything worthwhile to exchange for yet in Weeks.  Previous to this transfer, I had not deposited anything with RCI in Weeks for the last two years.  I instead rented out my prime Weeks or have used them myself.

Hopefully the Class Action against RCI will improve things for the membership in the future.  Until there is an indication of that happening, I will only use RCI Points because it is working great for me like Weeks exchanges used to do.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think we need to define what is point based: 


> Quoted from the Point-based FAQ thread:
> But first what is a "point based" TS system?
> 
> I'm going to define a "point based" TS system as a TS system which has a internal trading system which is based on points. ( so a Marriott would not be since you don't use "points" to trade within the TS system)
> ...


In addition to these point based TS systems there is RCI points. It is based on the resort you own associating with RCI and you getting RCI points by giving up you use week in exchange for RCI points which can be used at your resort and other RCI resorts. 

When the OP asked their question, I believe they were asking about RCI points. And my answer  (below) was also about RCI points. 





			
				bill4728 said:
			
		

> IMHO,The RCI point system will NEVER take over the RCI weeks system. Even though there are so many resorts which want to convert to points, only a small number of owners will ever pay the outrageous fees to convert that these resorts want.



Other point systems may do very well. But I see them doing well only when they are point based from the beginning. If the best weeks are taken away from the points inventory and all that is left are lessor weeks, that system is likely to fail.


----------

